# SS 07.12.19 - Glazunov #8



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:
*
Alexander Glazunov (1865 - 1936)*

Symphony No. 8 In E-flat Major, Op. 83

1. Allegro moderato
2. Mesto
3. Allegro
4. Finale: Moderato sustenuto
---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is upon us and another Symphony is up for your listening enjoyment. This week we welcome back Russian composer Alexander Glazunov with his Eighth Symphony. I really like Glazunov so I'm looking forward to hearing this one again. I haven't heard it in several years. I hope everyone can join in and give this one a spin.

I'll be listening to this one on disc but here is a YouTube link for anyone without a recording:




Jose Serebrier/Royal Scottish National Orchestra


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Glazunov is a favourite with me and I shall give this version a spin from a set that I can recommend


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

This is the one I have in my library so I'll listen to it. Enjoyed it when last heard.
Otaka/BBC National Orchestra of Wales.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

From my collection


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I will be spinning this one.


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Love Glazunov's music but have rarely listed to Symphony 8. Didn't have to dig too deep to pull out the Chandos recording with Valeri Polyansky and the Russian State Symphony


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Serebrier for me:


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Rogerx said:


> I will be spinning this one.


Yep, this one for me too.


----------

